# Connexion serveur SMB (fichier)



## Boby34 (17 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai un serveur (Mac Mini) avec un partage SMB de différents dossiers.
Depuis hier, lorsque je me connecte via le logiciel "fichiers" de l'iPhone à ce même serveur SMB, il ne me refuse pas la connexion, mais le dossier est vide ...

Depuis un Mac, pas de soucis je vois bien tous les dossiers ... 
J'ai essayé une MAJ du Mac mini (je reste sur big sure pour l'instant), d'éteindre et rallumer mais rien ... 

Une idée ?


----------



## Chris K (17 Mars 2022)

As-tu éteins et rallumé ton iPhone ? (L’application Fichiers peut être capricieuse).


----------



## Boby34 (17 Mars 2022)

Bonne idée, mais non pareil ... 
Pire, avec mon telephone il n'y a rien, et celui de ma collaboratrice elle a pas tous les dossiers ...


----------



## Chris K (17 Mars 2022)

Curieux… j’ai un partage smb sur un mini et je n’ai pas ce genre de soucis (iOS 15 + Monterey, mais ça fonctionnait aussi avec la version précédente).
Le partage est fait via les préférences « Partage de fichiers » dans les réglages du Mac.
Je m’y connecte avec l’appli Fichiers en utilisant le nom du Mac (smb://lenomdumac.local).

Question à tout hasard : tu n’utilises pas un VPN qui bloquerai tes accès sur les machines locales ?


----------



## Boby34 (17 Mars 2022)

Oui, moi aussi j'ai un partage sur un autre mac mini et aucun soucis  
(Non pas de VPN)
Moi c'est en déporté smb://monserveur.com et quand je fais se connecteur au serveur (depuis un mac) ça fonctionne.

Je pense que c'est un bug effectivement ...


----------

